# Ginge and Whinge



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just love this description of Harry and Meghan.

I had a lot of time for Harry after he did his stint in the forces and then set up the Invictus Games. Shame that he has decided to jump ship and live in la la land.

Of course we only have bits and bobs of what he said/she said but I was not impressed when Meghan felt like cutting herself or committing suicide because she could not talk to anyone! She is married to Harry for God's sake. Do his ears not work??


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

patp said:


> Just love this description of Harry and Meghan.
> 
> I had a lot of time for Harry after he did his stint in the forces and then set up the Invictus Games. Shame that he has decided to jump ship and live in la la land.
> 
> Of course we only have bits and bobs of what he said/she said but I was not impressed when Meghan felt like cutting herself or committing suicide because she could not talk to anyone! She is married to Harry for God's sake. *Do his ears not work?*?


Probably not, knowing his ancestry....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

His dads were big enough.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> I was not impressed when Meghan felt like cutting herself or committing suicide because she could not talk to anyone! She is married to Harry for God's sake. Do his ears not work??


You think that's enough Pat, when you're in a downward spiral and you're facing hateful press every day?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> You think that's enough Pat, when you're in a downward spiral and you're facing hateful press every day?


Exactly correct Jean, I'm afraid a suicide impacted our family greatly a few years ago, adding rational thoughts like 'talking it through' doesn't really enter the mind of someone on such a downward spiral once they made up their mind to end it.

That's why you hear it said so many times after someone has taken their own life, "if only we knew and they had said something." I'm afraid it goes with the territory of deep depression and the irrational thoughts that lead to the ending of ones own life.

Terry

PS the term '*committing* suicide' harks back to, and reinforces the old days, when it was something illegal and not to be admitted to.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When I was quite young 8ish I think, I went around to play with the boy next door, the door was open so I shouted and went in, I didn't hear anyone downstairs to went to the bottom of the stairs and his dad was hanging by his neck, dead, I ran home crying to my mother, he had lost his job, and he had been crying for days as he couldn't find a new one it finally got too much for him.

We should never criticise people when they try or succeed in killing them selves, we have no idea what demons or sadness another person is suffering. cutting is a cry for help, if you are in a warm living situation what do you know about suffering, be kind to those who do, and be grateful, not condemning.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But I am sure it's just as incomprehensible for those who have never experienced such depression to be able to understand thoughts like that and can question Megan's statement.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Your mind is a strange beast, this last year suicide must have been on a lot of minds, friends, and relations dying around you, for some that could be all they have left in the world, some are in situations that think it might be the best way out, think about young children who are bullied unmercifully via social media, or in school, suppose they have unsupportive parents, the reasons for doing it are as numerous as those for not, I know as I have been there more than once, and if I wasn't such a devout coward I would have ended it long ago.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> But I am sure it's just as incomprehensible for those who have never experienced such depression to be able to understand thoughts like that and can question Megan's statement.
> 
> Ray.


Well no it's no excuse in a matter like this, but perhaps educating oneself on things they don't understand before making critical judgement is a better course of action, especially in this age of the internet as there's plenty of background information to help understanding, that is if they really want to understand rather than gleefully shot from the hip and have a cheap pop.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You could look at the thread title and wonder why it's phrased like that, it could be construed as bullying if they were to read it and of course, they could if they looked in the right place.


No offence meant to you Pat.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Your mind is a strange beast, this last year suicide must have been on a lot of minds, friends, and relations dying around you, for some that could be all they have left in the world, some are in situations that think it might be the best way out, think about young children who are bullied unmercifully via social media, or in school, suppose they have unsupportive parents, the reasons for doing it are as numerous as those for not, I know as I have been there more than once, and if I wasn't such a devout coward I would have ended it long ago.


Kev I've found that until people come close to suicide either directly or 2nd hand there's a frightening ignorance. Until a few years ago I was that ignorant person but having been touched by it my understanding has been awakened, but as I said unfortunately it's generally not until it comes close to home that the questioning is awakened.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I find that now I can see a propensity towards it in people I know, people who have lost someone, even though I am essentially a happy and glass half full person, I do have black moments when things are not going well and I can't see the sunshine that life is when I'm okay.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not having a go at anyone or criticising anyone. I'm just saying if you can't see it then it's difficult to understand. Like maternal instinct, you can learn but can't always appreciate.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe we as a people should take note of others, seek out bullying and stop it, even adults get bullied, they laugh it off and carry on but the hurt can be deep, it's one thing to take the **** and have a laugh but if it continues it's bullying.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This video about suicide popped up on YouTube a few minutes ago, it comes with a warning, please don't want it if all you want to do is have a pop at me.

CONTENT WARNING: This film contains graphic depictions of self harm and suicide which may be extra sensitive for some viewers.

Dee, disillusioned with life and working as a cam girl to make ends meet, helps a strange client, starting an unlikely friendship that might save them both.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Maybe we as a people should take note of others, seek out bullying and stop it, even adults get bullied, they laugh it off and carry on but the hurt can be deep, it's one thing to take the **** and have a laugh but if it continues it's bullying.


Very similar to sending someone Personal messages and not having the guts to come out in the open?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or hiding behind cryptic posts, what are you on about now?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Or hiding behind cryptic posts, what are you on about now?


Let me remind you:

I beg your pardon
20/11/20 by Pudsey Bear: As I am just an ordinary member now,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh get over yourself.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh you mean when I told you what I thought of you. Well you live up to the normally untrue reputation of being a Scot.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> Just love this description of Harry and Meghan.
> 
> I had a lot of time for Harry after he did his stint in the forces and then set up the Invictus Games. Shame that he has decided to jump ship and live in la la land.
> 
> Of course we only have bits and bobs of what he said/she said but I was not impressed when Meghan felt like cutting herself or committing suicide because she could not talk to anyone! She is married to Harry for God's sake. Do his ears not work??


Are you related to Piers Morgan by any chance?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It all depends if you believe her or not I suppose. She courts publicity and then does not like it when she gets some negativity. Yes, our press are despicable but she knew this when she decided to base herself here. Harry had history on not maintaining relationships (he was with Chelsea Davy for six years) because they could not cope with the job of being in the Royal Family. All incomers are warned not to speak "no comment" to the press but Meghan thought she knew better. Yes, it is wrong - the press are wrong - but she is an adult and she knew what she was letting herself in for when she got involved with Harry.


----------

